

WordPress Developer’s Toolbox - qhoxie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/09/15/wordpress-developers-toolbox/

======
kajecounterhack
this smashingmag post is a neat aggregate of all the resources I've tapped in
the past though. nicely done on their part.

this is sort of useful, though generally my method for templating is to simply
make my design in valid xhtml/css and then port it by plugging in CSS and PHP
where applicable. Not much to it.

